# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  VACIO

## hakan di milo

Bueno gente les cuento porque el titulo de dicho tema .La cosa es que hace años quiero salir a la calle por decirlo asi y filmar videos de magia , hacer videos de magia de todo tipo hacer fiestas,eventos, demas pero estoy bloqueado, que quiero decir con eso , es decir tengo recursos pero no ideas , tengo ganas pero no animo , si se entiende .He gastado gran cantidad de dinero en articulos de magia y jamas lo he usado  , cuando me piden que les haga un truco no tengo animos de hacerlo ,tengo unas ganas enormes de hacer magia vivir de esto pero no puedo hace años que estoy asi y veo esta invercion en vano, he pensado dejar la magia ,pero no estoy seguro ustedes que opinan.     :Confused: 

POSTDATA : esto no es por el video de escapismo.

----------


## elmoronta

Yo estuve unos meses sin tocar la magia, pero volví con mas fuerzas, yo creo que esto nos pasa a mucha gente.
Ya veras que con el tiempo vuelves a tener ganas de ver las caras de asombro de la gente!
Un saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

Lo que necesitas es disciplina. No voy a entrar en el porqué te pasa eso, que será personal y muy complicado de analizar. 
Tienes que ponerte pequeños objetivos y plazos a cumplir para ir cogiendo una costumbre de trabajo. Por ejemplo, pasar una hora al día cada semana con una baraja, haciendo x técnica hasta que sea perfecta, o leyendo un libro concreto, o cogiendo un juego y trabajarlo ad nauseam. Y hacerlo aunque no te apetezca en un momento determinado.
Según vayan pasando las semanas, te impones tareas más complejas: desarrollar una presentación más original de algún juego, pensar en otro método para llegar al mismo resultado, encontrar alguna aplicación que no conozcieras previamente a algún gimmick que tengas tirado en ua esquina... Lo que sea. Lo importante es que lo hagas.

----------


## Tereso

> Lo que necesitas es disciplina. No voy a entrar en el porqué te pasa eso, que será personal y muy complicado de analizar. 
> Tienes que ponerte pequeños objetivos y plazos a cumplir para ir cogiendo una costumbre de trabajo. Por ejemplo, pasar una hora al día cada semana con una baraja, haciendo x técnica hasta que sea perfecta, o leyendo un libro concreto, o cogiendo un juego y trabajarlo ad nauseam. Y hacerlo aunque no te apetezca en un momento determinado.
> Según vayan pasando las semanas, te impones tareas más complejas: desarrollar una presentación más original de algún juego, pensar en otro método para llegar al mismo resultado, encontrar alguna aplicación que no conozcieras previamente a algún gimmick que tengas tirado en ua esquina... Lo que sea. Lo importante es que lo hagas.


Ravenous, bien me vienen estas palabras a mí en estos momentos. Nada que agregar más que un agradecimiento. Disciplina, practicar la técnica para que cuando la inspiración llegue, estemos preparados.

¡Saludos!

----------


## hakan di milo

> Yo estuve unos meses sin tocar la magia, pero volví con mas fuerzas, yo creo que esto nos pasa a mucha gente.
> Ya veras que con el tiempo vuelves a tener ganas de ver las caras de asombro de la gente!
> Un saludo!


 el problema es que viene de años yo tambien pense que eran unos meses .Saludos

----------


## hakan di milo

> Lo que necesitas es disciplina. No voy a entrar en el porqué te pasa eso, que será personal y muy complicado de analizar. 
> Tienes que ponerte pequeños objetivos y plazos a cumplir para ir cogiendo una costumbre de trabajo. Por ejemplo, pasar una hora al día cada semana con una baraja, haciendo x técnica hasta que sea perfecta, o leyendo un libro concreto, o cogiendo un juego y trabajarlo ad nauseam. Y hacerlo aunque no te apetezca en un momento determinado.
> Según vayan pasando las semanas, te impones tareas más complejas: desarrollar una presentación más original de algún juego, pensar en otro método para llegar al mismo resultado, encontrar alguna aplicación que no conozcieras previamente a algún gimmick que tengas tirado en ua esquina... Lo que sea. Lo importante es que lo hagas.


Gracias por el consejo el problema es que la disiplina y inspiracion estan ... pero falta algo .Gracias por el consejo lo hare

----------


## Ravenous

> Alicia se rió: “no tiene sentido intentarlo”, dijo: “no se puede creer  en cosas imposibles” “Yo mas bien diría que es cuestión de practica”  dijo la reina. “Cuando yo era joven, practicaba todos los días durante  media hora. Muchas veces llegue a creer en seis cosas imposibles antes  del desayuno”.


Insisto. Te falta trabajo. Trabaja juegos ajenos, juegos que vienen en los libros. Piensa. Piensa. Piensa. Busca ideas que embellezcan esos juegos. Un concepto nuevo, un movimiento de la mano, una carta que quede descuadrada... encontrarás un millón de mierdas, y sólo un puñado de cosas que tengan sentido. Y acabarás con algo digno de enseñar. 
Y luego, ya tendrás lo que te falta.

----------


## Mistico

Ravenous, sin que sirva de precedente  :Smile1:  GRACIAS, tus palabras me vienen genial. Tienes una cerveza pagada en Sevilla.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tereso

> Ravenous, sin que sirva de precedente  GRACIAS, tus palabras me vienen genial. Tienes una cerveza pagada en Sevilla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


Y 12 pagadas en Monterrey. Muy inspiradoras esas palabras, ya me puse emocional, pero es cierto. Cosas que me faltaban  :Wink1:

----------


## hakan di milo

> Insisto. Te falta trabajo. Trabaja juegos ajenos, juegos que vienen en los libros. Piensa. Piensa. Piensa. Busca ideas que embellezcan esos juegos. Un concepto nuevo, un movimiento de la mano, una carta que quede descuadrada... encontrarás un millón de mierdas, y sólo un puñado de cosas que tengan sentido. Y acabarás con algo digno de enseñar. 
> Y luego, ya tendrás lo que te falta.


Ok ,quizas surja efecto si aprendo otros millones (ademas de los millones que me se) de trucos mas...Gracias por el consejo

----------


## Tereso

> Ok ,quizas surja efecto si aprendo otros millones (ademas de los millones que me se) de trucos mas...Gracias por el consejo


Ya que estamos en las referencias a la cultura Pop, algo que puede servir:



> "No! No different. Only different in your mind. You must unlearn what you have learned." >> Yoda


A veces hay que des-aprender para aprender correctamente.

----------


## Ravenous

Voy a acabar fundando una secta...




> Ok ,quizas surja efecto si aprendo otros millones (ademas de los millones que me se) de trucos mas...Gracias por el consejo


Pues a lo mejor ESE es el problema. Céntrate, leches.

----------


## elmoronta

Cuando haces un juego, sigues disfrutando? Me refiero a cuando se lo haces a un publico, no para ti ni ensayandolo.
Si no disfrutas es que has perdido el gusto por la magia, pero para todo hay soluciones.

----------


## Marvel

A mi me ha pasado lo mismo en otros campos.
Solo te puedo decir que aunque te lo dejes, ese gusanillo de haber hecho algo serio con la magia no te lo vas a sacar tan facilmente.
La única forma de que hagas flotar ese sueño es con voluntad y trabajo, tal como te dice en esencia Ravenous. Si no lo haces, lo dejarás apartado.
Quizás solo no puedas, pero ya encontrar a alguien que te acompañe en ese camino y tenga más voluntad que tu, es otro tema.

----------


## hakan di milo

> A mi me ha pasado lo mismo en otros campos.
> Solo te puedo decir que aunque te lo dejes, ese gusanillo de haber hecho algo serio con la magia no te lo vas a sacar tan facilmente.
> La única forma de que hagas flotar ese sueño es con voluntad y trabajo, tal como te dice en esencia Ravenous. Si no lo haces, lo dejarás apartado.
> Quizás solo no puedas, pero ya encontrar a alguien que te acompañe en ese camino y tenga más voluntad que tu, es otro tema.


 sinceramente no entendi el problema pasa por mi no por otro ,si el otro tiene mas voluntad que yo que tiene que ver? (a lo mejor entendi mal)

----------


## hakan di milo

> Cuando haces un juego, sigues disfrutando? Me refiero a cuando se lo haces a un publico, no para ti ni ensayandolo.
> Si no disfrutas es que has perdido el gusto por la magia, pero para todo hay soluciones.


 creo que la gente lo que me molesta , los truco ya ni ganas de hacerlo  ni siquiera para mi  ,no me emociona mas , como si no esperara mas de lo que veo  , no se si me explico

----------


## hakan di milo

no  , la solucion no creo que sea saber mochos trucos , para lo mejor seria saber pocos y hacerlo bien , por suerte puede decir que los hago bien (por eso el sarcasmo de arriba) ,viene por otro lado la cosas :s

----------


## hakan di milo

> Ya que estamos en las referencias a la cultura Pop, algo que puede servir:
> 
> 
> A veces hay que des-aprender para aprender correctamente.


el problema pasa por otro lado no creo que sea el aprendisaje el problema si no la enseñaza lo que me preocuopa , ¿que pasa cuando eso que te gusta y te hace sentir vivo se va?

----------


## Tereso

> el problema pasa por otro lado no creo que sea el aprendisaje el problema si no la enseñaza lo que me preocuopa , ¿que pasa cuando eso que te gusta y te hace sentir vivo se va?


Cambias de pasión y punto. Así es la vida. Haz lo que te apasiona, si no lo haces, fracasarás. Busca otra cosa que te llene y tira todo por la borda. Así es esto, si ya no le hayas pasión, con todo respeto te lo digo: Cierra tu cuenta y comienza otro camino, tal vez el deporte, la música, la escritura, pero busca lo que te apasiona.

Ni para qué quedarte aquí (en la magia) si no lo estás disfrutando, se va a convertir en una prisión que vas a terminar odiando.

----------


## Marvel

> sinceramente no entendi el problema pasa por mi no por otro ,si el otro tiene mas voluntad que yo que tiene que ver? (a lo mejor entendi mal)


Compartir un sueño con alguien motiva, pero siempre uno tira más del carro que el otro, y tu no estás por la labor. 
Por si no me has entendido aún te pongo un ejemplo:
Yo quería hacer un corto, y me junté con un amigo del instituto que también quería. Lo empezamos, pero ninguno de los dos aportó suficiente dedicación como para motivar al otro, de manera que ambos, al unísono, abandonamos la idea.
Si este amigo hubiera estado más motivado que yo, me hubiera ido animando, y ese corto se hubiera hecho, ¿por qué lo se? Porque con una exnovia mia, más motivada que yo en que diseñáramos un juego y lo hiciéramos un libro, estuvo sacando lo máximo de mi para que trabajara en la idea. Y efectivamente, al final ese libro fué acabado.

De todas formas, no te veo compartiendo esto con nadie. Las pasiones cambian, desaparecen, se suman... Tengo una colección de miles de figuritas de un juego que ya no me atrae, y las tengo almacenadas. No obstante no me quejo, ese juego me dió muy buenos momentos, y aunque ya no compita, sigue teniendo un hueco en mi corazoncito. Y mírame aquí ahora, buscando nuevas diversiones.

----------


## hakan di milo

> Compartir un sueño con alguien motiva, pero siempre uno tira más del carro que el otro, y tu no estás por la labor. 
> Por si no me has entendido aún te pongo un ejemplo:
> Yo quería hacer un corto, y me junté con un amigo del instituto que también quería. Lo empezamos, pero ninguno de los dos aportó suficiente dedicación como para motivar al otro, de manera que ambos, al unísono, abandonamos la idea.
> Si este amigo hubiera estado más motivado que yo, me hubiera ido animando, y ese corto se hubiera hecho, ¿por qué lo se? Porque con una exnovia mia, más motivada que yo en que diseñáramos un juego y lo hiciéramos un libro, estuvo sacando lo máximo de mi para que trabajara en la idea. Y efectivamente, al final ese libro fué acabado.
> 
> 
> 
> De todas formas, no te veo compartiendo esto con nadie. Las pasiones cambian, desaparecen, se suman... Tengo una colección de miles de figuritas de un juego que ya no me atrae, y las tengo almacenadas. No obstante no me quejo, ese juego me dió muy buenos momentos, y aunque ya no compita, sigue teniendo un hueco en mi corazoncito. Y mírame aquí ahora, buscando nuevas diversiones.


no se para que mierda tenes algo que no te gusta , pero bueno no  encuentro otra pasion  no me  gusta nada , la magia era lo unico que tenia  para segir adelante ,lo unico bueno que tenia en la vida creo que tendre  que tomar el camino que quise esquibar hace años . Les agradesco las  respuestas .




> Cambias de pasión y punto. Así es la vida. Haz lo que te apasiona, si no lo haces, fracasarás. Busca otra cosa que te llene y tira todo por la borda. Así es esto, si ya no le hayas pasión, con todo respeto te lo digo: Cierra tu cuenta y comienza otro camino, tal vez el deporte, la música, la escritura, pero busca lo que te apasiona.
> 
> Ni para qué quedarte aquí (en la magia) si no lo estás disfrutando, se va a convertir en una prisión que vas a terminar odiando.


no  encuentro otra pasion  no me  gusta nada , la magia era lo unico que  tenia  para segir adelante ,lo unico bueno que tenia en la vida creo  que tendre  que tomar el camino que quise esquibar hace años . Les  agradesco las  respuestas .

POR FAVOR NO ME VENGAN CON LA IDIOTEZ DE ..."YA VAS ENCONTRA ALGO CON EL TIEMPO QUE TE GUSTE" . NI OTRA RESPUESTA CONSOLABLEMENTE ESTUPIDA

----------


## Ravenous

A ver, "dilemas existenciales" es en la cuarta planta, aquí es "magia e ilusionismo". Y como se suele decir, se viene llorado de casa.

¿Te gusta la magia? ¿Quieres hacerla? Hazla.
¿Ya no te motiva? Haz ganchillo. No eres la primera ni serás la última persona a la que le pasa lo que a tí, y nadie se muere. ¿Que te has gastado una cantidad ingente de dinero en juguetitos que no vas a usar nunca más? Los vendes y recuperas parte del dinero.
Ante todo, la magia es un hobby, que pasado un tiempo, algunos se plantean sacarle rendimiento. Pero sigue siendo un hobby. Y ya está. No es el fin del mundo.

¿Quieres seguir haciendo magia y no estás motivado para trabajar? Vete a youtube y ponte a ver videos de magia. Pero de magia buena. Nada de mierdas caseras y tontacos explicando burdamente cosas ni ellos mismo entienden. Magia con mayúsculas, la de los grandes profesionales y maestros. Y si eso tampoco te motiva para trabajar, pues pasa del tema y ya se verá.
Joder, que haceis un drama de todo. No os querría ver jodidos de verdad.

----------


## S. Alexander

Alex Elsmley

----------


## manuserra

> no  encuentro otra pasion  no me  gusta nada , la magia era lo unico que  tenia  para segir adelante ,lo unico bueno que tenia en la vida creo  que tendre  que tomar el camino que quise esquibar hace años . Les  agradesco las  respuestas .


Yo creo que tu problema no es la magia, alguien que escribe cosas así en  un foro público donde el nivel de intimidad no es muy alto, lo que  tiene es un problema de otra envergadura que debería consultar con un  profesional, y te lo digo de verdad sin broma alguna, porque mi pareja es psicóloga y trata estas cosas a diario. Tienes un problema de autoestima y de falta de motivación, no es un problema con la magia.

----------


## fran fortuna

Hola, ¿es aquí donde se opina gratuitamente? Que yo venía a soltar mi rollo.

Hakan, efectivamente estoy de acuerdo con Manuserra y Ravenous.
Para empezar, hay un problema de falta de motivación, eso ni es asunto mío ni de nadie más que tuyo, pero que ya te hayan dado un bofetón de realidad sobre el tema en el foro es revelador y te será útil.
Para seguir, yo te digo lo que Ravenous, dices que sabes millones de trucos, vale, y yo, y todos los de por aquí...pero,¿sabes hacer magia? Eso yo tampoco lo se, tendría que verte actuar para saberlo, pero si no tienes motivación, malamente creo que la hagas (en mi opinión, que puede ser muy errónea). Sea como fuere, mira mucha magia chico, magia de la buena; nada de mira como se hace este truquito, o mira esté jueguete...pamplinas...te miras espectáculos, observas como el mago conduce el espectáculo, como hace que la gente se emocione, salte, se relaje...etc...estructuras, rutinas, nexos...nada de eso tiene que ver con trucos, tiene que ver con contar historias, tiene que ver con la puñetera (¿se puede decir puñetera en este foro o es pecado?) magia.

Y despues de este rapapolvo de sargento te echaré otro, más cómico, pero con una petición igual de seria. Hakan...Hakan hijo mío, alma de cántaro, Hakan de mis amores te lo pido por los dioses, por Buda, por Brahma, por Vishnú, por los Tezcatiplocas, te lo pido por todo lo que creas sagrado y por lo que creas impío, pero por favor; usa los signos de puntiación de maera correcta. Ya no las faltas de ortográfia, que yo soy el primero que las comete a capazos, pero por favor, usa las comas y los puntos con corrección, que cada vez que te leo, me cuesta muchísimo entender lo que quieres decir, muchas gracias por adelantado.

Y esto es todo...queredme tal y como soy

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola,si me permites,voy a darte mi opinión.

En primer lugar,aun no he entendido muy bien el sentido de tu hilo ya que lo abres para comentar lo que te está ocurriendo (que me parece muy bien) pero das patadas a los muy buenos consejos,ánimos y fuerzas que tratan de transmitirte...aquí creo yo que ya dejas bastante claro cual es tu postura.
No creo que tengas un grabe problema y ni mucho menos,lo que si que estoy de acuerdo es que tienes un problema de autodisciplina,y es ahí donde radica todo.
Pero no veo viablela solución de que sigas forzandote en una cosa que no te motiva,simplemente porque vas a terminar cogiendole asco.
Mi consejo es que escuches a tu cuerpo !! Nos movemos por sensaciones y si no las tenenos,no existen...vas a fabricarlas tu si nisiquiera tienes una motivación para seguir?
Sientate,relajate,expira...y escucha !! Que olles??...tienes que escucharte a ti mismo.Nuestro cuerpo es sabio,de nosotros depende como utilizar y que hacer con su sabiduria.
Tu mismo dices que ya no tienes motivos para seguir,pues ya está,todo dicho! Aparca la magia por un tiempo y no la busques hasta que ella te llame...si no te llama,es que simplemente esto no es para ti.Ahí tienes una buena prueba de fuego!!
Lo que no puedes pretender es forzar una cosa que ya no te llena porque entonces no estarás haciendo nada de nada.
La magia es un arte comunicativo y transmisor,lo que tu transmitas,eso es lo que recibiran los demás...si estas en ese estado,tus espectadores terminaran por irse deprimidos en vez de todo lo contrario.
Esto es aplicable a todo y si,no te preocupes que si esto no es para ti,ya encontrarás algo...eso por descontado!!

Un saludo y muchos ánimos!!

P.D: Ravenous,si montas una secta,yo quiero ser uno de tus siervos !!

----------


## Marvel

> no se para que mierda tenes algo que no te  gusta


 Menuda respuesta que le das a alguien que desinteresadamente te aconseja en el hilo que has pedido consejo. Empleando ese tono no invitas a que se te responda, o a que se te siga ayudando.

No solo te falta disciplina.

Suerte con tu vida, muchacho.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

> Hola, ¿es aquí donde se opina gratuitamente? Que yo venía a soltar mi rollo.
> 
> Hakan, efectivamente estoy de acuerdo con Manuserra y Ravenous.
> Para empezar, hay un problema de falta de motivación, eso ni es asunto mío ni de nadie más que tuyo, pero que ya te hayan dado un bofetón de realidad sobre el tema en el foro es revelador y te será útil.
> Para seguir, yo te digo lo que Ravenous, dices que sabes millones de trucos, vale, y yo, y todos los de por aquí...pero,¿sabes hacer magia? Eso yo tampoco lo se, tendría que verte actuar para saberlo, pero si no tienes motivación, malamente creo que la hagas (en mi opinión, que puede ser muy errónea). Sea como fuere, mira mucha magia chico, magia de la buena; nada de mira como se hace este truquito, o mira esté jueguete...pamplinas...te miras espectáculos, observas como el mago conduce el espectáculo, como hace que la gente se emocione, salte, se relaje...etc...estructuras, rutinas, nexos...nada de eso tiene que ver con trucos, tiene que ver con contar historias, tiene que ver con la puñetera (¿se puede decir puñetera en este foro o es pecado?) magia.
> 
> Y despues de este rapapolvo de sargento te echaré otro, más cómico, pero con una petición igual de seria. Hakan...Hakan hijo mío, alma de cántaro, Hakan de mis amores te lo pido por los dioses, por Buda, por Brahma, por Vishnú, por los Tezcatiplocas, te lo pido por todo lo que creas sagrado y por lo que creas impío, pero por favor; usa los signos de puntiación de maera correcta. Ya no las faltas de ortográfia, que yo soy el primero que las comete a capazos, pero por favor, usa las comas y los puntos con corrección, que cada vez que te leo, me cuesta muchísimo entender lo que quieres decir, muchas gracias por adelantado.
> 
> Y esto es todo...queredme tal y como soy


 :Cool:

----------


## hakan di milo

jajaja es verdad , pd : soy ateo  (por lo de los dioses ,aunque no tiene importancia) seguire tu consejo gracias

----------


## hakan di milo

Es verdad me disculpo no fue para ofendera nadie .

----------


## hakan di milo

> 


Es verdad me disculpo no fue para ofendera nadie .

----------


## hakan di milo

> Hola,si me permites,voy a darte mi opinión.
> 
> En primer lugar,aun no he entendido muy bien el sentido de tu hilo ya que lo abres para comentar lo que te está ocurriendo (que me parece muy bien) pero das patadas a los muy buenos consejos,ánimos y fuerzas que tratan de transmitirte...aquí creo yo que ya dejas bastante claro cual es tu postura.
> No creo que tengas un grabe problema y ni mucho menos,lo que si que estoy de acuerdo es que tienes un problema de autodisciplina,y es ahí donde radica todo.
> Pero no veo viablela solución de que sigas forzandote en una cosa que no te motiva,simplemente porque vas a terminar cogiendole asco.
> Mi consejo es que escuches a tu cuerpo !! Nos movemos por sensaciones y si no las tenenos,no existen...vas a fabricarlas tu si nisiquiera tienes una motivación para seguir?
> Sientate,relajate,expira...y escucha !! Que olles??...tienes que escucharte a ti mismo.Nuestro cuerpo es sabio,de nosotros depende como utilizar y que hacer con su sabiduria.
> Tu mismo dices que ya no tienes motivos para seguir,pues ya está,todo dicho! Aparca la magia por un tiempo y no la busques hasta que ella te llame...si no te llama,es que simplemente esto no es para ti.Ahí tienes una buena prueba de fuego!!
> Lo que no puedes pretender es forzar una cosa que ya no te llena porque entonces no estarás haciendo nada de nada.
> ...


Gracias por el consejo lo seguire

----------


## hakan di milo

> Hola,si me permites,voy a darte mi opinión.
> 
> En primer lugar,aun no he entendido muy bien el sentido de tu hilo ya que lo abres para comentar lo que te está ocurriendo (que me parece muy bien) pero das patadas a los muy buenos consejos,ánimos y fuerzas que tratan de transmitirte...aquí creo yo que ya dejas bastante claro cual es tu postura.
> No creo que tengas un grabe problema y ni mucho menos,lo que si que estoy de acuerdo es que tienes un problema de autodisciplina,y es ahí donde radica todo.
> Pero no veo viablela solución de que sigas forzandote en una cosa que no te motiva,simplemente porque vas a terminar cogiendole asco.
> Mi consejo es que escuches a tu cuerpo !! Nos movemos por sensaciones y si no las tenenos,no existen...vas a fabricarlas tu si nisiquiera tienes una motivación para seguir?
> Sientate,relajate,expira...y escucha !! Que olles??...tienes que escucharte a ti mismo.Nuestro cuerpo es sabio,de nosotros depende como utilizar y que hacer con su sabiduria.
> Tu mismo dices que ya no tienes motivos para seguir,pues ya está,todo dicho! Aparca la magia por un tiempo y no la busques hasta que ella te llame...si no te llama,es que simplemente esto no es para ti.Ahí tienes una buena prueba de fuego!!
> Lo que no puedes pretender es forzar una cosa que ya no te llena porque entonces no estarás haciendo nada de nada.
> ...


gracias seguire tu consejo

----------


## hakan di milo

> Yo creo que tu problema no es la magia, alguien que escribe cosas así en  un foro público donde el nivel de intimidad no es muy alto, lo que  tiene es un problema de otra envergadura que debería consultar con un  profesional, y te lo digo de verdad sin broma alguna, porque mi pareja es psicóloga y trata estas cosas a diario. Tienes un problema de autoestima y de falta de motivación, no es un problema con la magia.


es verdad , no se porque lo puse aqui debe ser porque esta relacionado con mi vida ,gracias

----------


## hakan di milo

ok ,ok me fui de tema perdon  perdon por las comentarios anteriores si ofendieron no fue mi intencion .Gracias seguire tu consejo y el de los otros

----------


## hakan di milo

Bueno gente le agradesco los mensajes  los consejos de buena manera que me dieron , agredesco su ayuda y interes . Me despido del foro , fecha indefinida  solo les digo que volvere o mas fuerte (en todo sentido) o no volvere nunca mas .

----------


## elmoronta

Que te vaya bien, esperamos que regreses con más fuerza!
Un abrazo!

----------


## Tereso

Edito por que puse estupideces que podrían ofender.

Me disculpo.

----------


## fran fortuna

Ánimo muchacho

Por cierto, si eres ateo mola más, porque tienes más dioses sobre lso que jurar...digooo...respeto y eso :D

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

En mi humilde opinión es por que solo muestras cosas "VACÍAS" efectos.. pero nada de lo que muestras te enamora a ti.. 
Tienes que buscar dentro de ti  algo que te enamore, un recuerdo, una historia, algo vivido, algo que a ti te guste.. 

Imagina cualquier mago famoso y cualquier juego de el.. Cuantas veces lo has visto? miles... Bueno eso es lo que se trasmite.. que la gente quiera verlo de nuevo...

Busca en tu ser.. lo que tu seas.. lo que  a ti te gusta.. y a eso  inventarle un efecto mágico.. entonces estarás sumando magia a un sentimiento y no inventar un sentimiento irreal a un efecto mágico...

Entonces tendrás la historia, el sentimiento, presentación y el efecto..

Te aseguro que cuando ese sentimiento tenga algo de magia lo mostraras con orgullo y placer y notaras el cambio en los rostros de tus espectadores.. Se trasmite mucho mas profundo una emoción que un efecto visual..

Si tu no te enamoras de lo que haces y muestras, no estarás mostrando ni haciendo nada.. solo seras "vació"..

----------

